# Sheds?



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone finding any sheds yet? I'm going to try to get out this afternoon if it's not raining. Hopefully I'll have some pics to post later.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nearly all the bucks around me dropped the second week of Jan this year. I've found a matched set plus one other shed, and my 4 year old found one. We haven't actually looked yet, just found them while out doing other things.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't been out yet, I saw several small bucks last week still sporting their headgear. I also about made a bumper ornament out of what appeared to be a cow moose earlier this week (hope to find his bone this evening!)


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I found two today. One was definitely from last year and the other I couldn't tell it it was an early drop or left over from last year. Warren county


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been out and at it hard all day and have yet to find one. (Ross/Vinton county)


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

All the bucks ive been seeing havent dropped yet.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I saw three while coyote hunting last Saturday that all still had antlers. I was suprised.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I saw three while coyote hunting last Saturday that all still had antlers. I was suprised.


Yeah! And in NE Ohio we still got snow on the ground which makes it a little hard to see sheds. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I found a nice set of sheds yesterday. They still had blood on the bases.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Found this set 10 feet apart today. I need an expert to tell me if they are from last year or if they are older. 

First time shed hunting, and I know I got pretty lucky. Too bad they were pretty chewed up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would say older than a year for the one on the left and last year for the one on the right. Was the one on the right buried by leaves, it seems to have stayed in better shape. Good find!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

The one on the left was buried deeper and was closer to the woods. The right was closer to the field and was not buried in the grass as deep.

I have to believe they are from the same year. They are shaped almost exactly the same. Some areas are chewed about the same.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

At first glance I would have said the same as Bassnpro1, but what you said made me look again. Where an antler lays can really effect the way it ages. I think you're right, those are almost certainly a matched set.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely a matched set. Interesting how they aged differently. On another note, I walked another four hours today and saw two antlers. But they were running away from me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I went back out yesterday, walked my usual areas. Found last years right side of a 163" 10pt a friend of mine killed this year. It was chewed up pretty bad, also found a mid 130's 10pt dead with some velvet still remaining.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

The grandson saw a buck by Alum on Saturday he still had his antlers on. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I seen 2 deer out back on Friday morning. Both big deer one had both antlers and the other was either a big doe or a buck that had shed. Based on them being together and the size i would say buck that already shed


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

More than half the bucks have lost antlers that are showing up on the cams my buddy runs on the property. I walked 90 minutes Sunday and came up empty.

My buddy puts out 3 corn 50 gallon drum drop feeders every winter. He checked the cams Saturday and found the right side of a old 150-160 inch 10 pointer on the "hit list" this past year. He hadn't been sen or on cam since the week before gun season....glad to see he made it. I'll get a pic added in a minute.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea I was wondering just when do the bucks drop their antlers ? I've found very few but I know they drop them but when would be the time to hunt FUR them , beFUR the mice & other critters start chewing on them !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is that right side; buddy says probably only 140 inch deer or so. We saw him several times in a 2 week period with resident does and never had agreat look; thought he was bigger 150-160:


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

found one last night to make my first pair of the year. found the first one last month while rabbit hunting and got the other side last night prolly 100 yards away. not a giant but still cool to find them......ill try and post a pic tonight.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Found my biggest shed to date this morning. A stud five point side left over from last year. No chew marks! Warren county 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

found a nice shed eight on one side mass is huge was stoked to say the least if i can figure out picture up load i will!!!!!


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW!!! @ bassnpro01


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Saw a group of 5 bucks sporting headgear, and a little spike was hanging on to one side. Probably start searching next weekend.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Great find Bassnpro!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Makes my hands look small. Dwarfs everything in my 40+ shed collection. I was pumped when I saw it! The doesn't do it justice with regards to mass. Carries it throughout the main beam


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy crap kevin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My bro kpi on ogf found this one in his backyard this morning cuyahoga county. Nice find

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Found the left side to this guy today hoping to find the other did'nt have much time to look but will be back later this week


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

Bassnpro1, I'd be out looking for the right side of that deer. Great find!


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Been out 7 times now with the last time being the 17th and I have not found one shed! I've probably covered over 10 miles so far and nothin! Anyone else finding anything or is it just me and my area??


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'VE BEEN TOLD, by friends, that a guy in Poland, Oh, found BOTH SIDES of the monster that everyone South of 'Y'-Town was hunting.
It scored like 183ish!!! (I'm trying to get some pics)
It took him almost two whole days to find the second side.
LUCKY HIM.

I was also told that he was offered OVER $1k for the set!
IS THAT RIGHT???? 
If so,,, I'm gonna cut all the 10-11pt racks off of my old MOUNTS!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been out a few times and have come up with nothing! A friend of mine saw 3 the other day with racks still on. They were all together. This was Delaware county! I'd thought for sure everything would be dropped by now!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> I was also told that he was offered OVER $1k for the set!
> IS THAT RIGHT????
> If so,,, I'm gonna cut all the 10-11pt racks off of my old MOUNTS!


If true, someone has more money than sense. Though it may be like all the stories we here about BPS and Cabelas offering "$100k" for every other big deer posted on the internet. Like Cabelas and BPS doesn't know about Ebay.


----------



## at20' (Mar 30, 2013)

Found 5 sheds the last day of rabbit season two sets and one half, then i found three dead bucks and two doe last sunday.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is a set I found last week while walking back to go fishing below my mom and dads... pretty sure its a match... I already drilled them for wrapping leather covers on them for rattling... my very first ever sheds!



























posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Not sure if these are a match but I found them less than 100 yds from one another and they are a L and R.
Just look at the size of the droppy on the one in the right side of the pic!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Went out shed hunting with the wife on tuesday.....beautiful day to be in the woods....seen around 25 deer with a nice 10 still with horns...couldnt believe it....snapped a pic on my phone but they were pretty far away so I dont know if you can see the horns or not....great day to be out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Here is a set I found last week while walking back to go fishing below my mom and dads... pretty sure its a match... I already drilled them for wrapping leather covers on them for rattling... my very first ever sheds!


Holy brow tines, those are too nice for rattling antlers.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

damn coangler that drop is awesome. nice find for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Flathead King....that one side is awesome! Hope you catch up with him next year......and I hope he still grows a side like that!


----------

